# Sony Anycast GUI



## frokey (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi!

We just got an Anycast and are having problems finding an external monitor that outputs the GUI correctly. Everything we've tried cuts off the sides of the image. I've looked on Sony's site but haven't found much of anything. Any ideas?


----------



## SHARYNF (Apr 21, 2011)

frokey said:


> Hi!
> 
> We just got an Anycast and are having problems finding an external monitor that outputs the GUI correctly. Everything we've tried cuts off the sides of the image. I've looked on Sony's site but haven't found much of anything. Any ideas?



You should be using the rgb/vga output and it needs a 1280x800 60hz monitor

Sharyn


----------



## kajax77 (May 18, 2011)

*Same problem*


SHARYNF said:


> You should be using the rgb/vga output and it needs a 1280x800 60hz monitor
> 
> Sharyn


 
We are experiencing the same problem.... it is either stretched and cut off or it is bizarrely colored, kinda as if posterized. 

We have tried many different monitors, two different Samsung computer monitors and a JVC large lcd monitor... the only one to display the colors correctly is our NEC Multisync LCD 1970NX. BUT this monitor is 4:3 and the image is stretched. 

We even tried running the video out of the anycast and into a Kramer switcher/scaler vp-728 and still no lock. 

Sharyn, can you tell me what monitor you got this to display correctly on, or anything else that might help. I am wondering if there is something wrong with the video (rgb GUI) output of our anycast.


----------

